# New 2005 A6 tech session in MA



## cjmiller (Jun 14, 1999)

The Audi club is sponsoring a tech session on the new 2005 A6 in Marlborough MA at the Audi/VW Technical Training Center. The session will be next Wednesday evening (September 8). Great chance to see the cars in person and learn a bit about the new technology, plus tour the training facility. 
This is the first of the cars with the new front grill, and they should be appearing in dealerships within about a month. I believe the first cars will be delivered to buyers in mid November.
They have four new A6 quattros; two with the new 3.2 liter FSI engine, and two with the 4.2 liter V8. They also have several other new Audis, such as the 3.2 liter TT quattro with the direct shift gearbox, an A4 Cabriolet, an allroad with the 4.2 liter engine, a C5 A6 with the 2.7t engine, and a 1.8t A4 quattro. We're planning on having the session from 5 to about 8.
If interested, email me and I'll add you to the invite list. No cost, and you do not have to be an Audi Club NA member to attend.
Chris Miller, National Director, Audi Club of North America
[email protected]


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: New 2005 A6 tech session in MA (cjmiller)*

I'll attend this as it may help me out at work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: New 2005 A6 tech session in MA (cjmiller)*

There's a VW/Audi Tech Center in the town I recently moved to?








E-mail is on the way.


----------



## RECTHEGR8 (May 6, 2003)

*Re: New 2005 A6 tech session in MA (Cooper)*

wow, I have been living in sudbury for 11 years and have yet to learn that there is a tech place in marlboro, next town over


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: New 2005 A6 tech session in MA (RECTHEGR8)*

Yeah, they probably don't want us to know it's there, as we'll be there daily asking for coil packs, window regulators, etc.


----------



## cjmiller (Jun 14, 1999)

*Re: New 2005 A6 tech session in MA (Cooper)*

True, it's not for the public; it's for training "factory trained" techs. Great guys, though, and willing to put on this session for us.
The center is new; used to be in Woburn.
I'll send out details (maps, times, whatever) later this weekend.
Chris


----------



## Think (Mar 1, 2002)

yarrowsport will be thier sounds like a good experiance.
cheers,
yarrow t


----------



## cjmiller (Jun 14, 1999)

*Re: (Think)*

Great, I'll add you to the list.
If anyone else wants to go, please email me and I'll get directions to you on Sunday. We have to limit the size of the event to a reasonable number, but there is still room if you are interested...


----------



## MI_canuck (Dec 21, 1999)

*Re: New 2005 A6 tech session in MA (cjmiller)*

any ideas if something similar would be coming to MI (or other states for that matter)??


----------



## livi (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: New 2005 A6 tech session in MA (MI_canuck)*

There is a very good chance I will go to this session. If you don't mind putting me on the list it would be appreciative.
thanks
josh


----------



## cjmiller (Jun 14, 1999)

*Re: New 2005 A6 tech session in MA (livi)*

Sure, Josh, you're on the list. Will send out details on Sunday. Still room for a couple more people.
Chris


----------

